# skyrim revized



## duskman (Jul 31, 2016)

glad there will be a elder scrolls for next gen but i really wanted a new game this year kinda bumed


----------



## Morphote (Aug 1, 2016)

Oblivion man myself. Never finished the game but loved it. I hear Skyrim rocks. Those games take so much time it's ridiculous, but they are great games.

M.


----------



## duskman (Aug 2, 2016)

Oblivion was the best


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 12, 2016)

Didn't play much oblivion, but bought it when it came out and loved it. Too bad my ps3 had to take a dump. Yes oblivion just out beats Skyrim, and I've played the shit out of Skyrim!


----------



## Morphote (Aug 12, 2016)

They said revising Oblivion was too much work. Skyrim was easier. Shame.

M.


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Aug 13, 2016)

Damn what a shame. Maybe in the next ten years we can get an updated Oblivion lol 

I just hope they do good on ES6 making it bigger than Skyrim and more interactive with more weapons and weapon types.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 13, 2016)

All about Morrowind. Just played it all again on the laptop last year. Morrowind = best. Thats the one that should be brought back to life if anything. Skyrim was small and limited. Oblivion was meh after a few gates. Morrowind just mops the floor. Dont play much games these last few years, you turn an age and it kinda... goes away. Trix are for kids.


----------



## Morphote (Aug 13, 2016)

I've heard that about Morrowind, but if the first Elder Scrolls you play is Oblivion, then that is the best RPG you've ever seen. I know Skyrim fans were disappointed but played Skyrim anyway. Can't tell the Morrowind fans anything about Skyrim or Oblivion. They don't want to hear it lol.

M.


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 14, 2016)

skyrim + nexus mods = good times


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 14, 2016)

Modded Skyrim > Skyrim "revised". There's nothing in the revised version that modders haven't already done better, and I'm sure the unofficial patches won't work with the revised version, which means you'll just have a slightly prettier than vanilla, but just as broken game.

In the end both oblivion and skyrim were really shallow games and pretty bad RPGs.


----------



## vostok (Aug 14, 2016)

So what happened to Skyrim Online the MMO ...?

I heard of it and faded real fast


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

vostok said:


> So what happened to Skyrim Online the MMO ...?
> 
> I heard of it and faded real fast


tons of people still play it
I do myself.
ESO is great


----------



## vostok (Aug 14, 2016)

Greetz to Sunni long time no see!

I might have to look into it again

but have tried some MMO's

and its still the same old thing tho?

cheers


----------



## sunni (Aug 14, 2016)

vostok said:


> Greetz to Sunni long time no see!
> 
> I might have to look into it again
> 
> ...


its a bit different, i like it. i like the players, lots to do. really nice graphics.


----------

